# Check out this tree!!!



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I noticed this a few weeks ago while I was out checking my feeders and just breaking down some cabin fever.

I set the four wheeler next to the tree to give some kind of height perspective to it. The heaviest of the marks is about chest high on me...and I am 6'2". What do some of you make of this? There weren't any tracks in the snow so I am not sure how long it has been like this.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very interesting. Obviously much too tall for a deer. My first thought would be you had a bear move through at some point.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

It looks a lot like the trees that have been brushed by a skidder the logging company used at the property I hunt. However, if its your land you should know the answer to that.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

We were selct cut in December 06 into January 07...the skidders were not any where close to this tree. This has happened in the last 3-5 weeks.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Puma's stractching tree, just like a kitty kat


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Very interesting. Obviously much too tall for a deer. My first thought would be you had a bear move through at some point.


Thats what I thought at first but all the trees I have seen that are like this are usually alot higher they stretch out as if trying to reach as high as possible


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

You got a BEAR in your woods!!!!http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You know, the more I look at it, the less I think an animal caused it.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

What's your hunch?


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

looks like what the buffalo do to the trees out west.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The last pic in particular shows an area that makes it look like there are some horizontal scratches, as well as vertical. It really looks man made. Skidder marks would be one thought, but obviously that&#8217;s not it. What sort of mark could a ladder stand make, the type with the support bar running from ladder to tree? How about climbing sticks? I only use screw in steps, so I don&#8217;t know if they could make those marks or not, just guessing.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I did notice the horizontal marks....is it at all possible that a bear could make those kinds of marks? Seems like it would be awful tough but not totally impossible. I know that there has never been a ladder or any type of hang on stand that would require steps, strap on or screw ins, attached to that tree. I have a 55 gallon feeder 35 yards from this tree and a stand approx 75-90 yards from this area.

It's a very peculiar marking and I would love to know what made it.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I know that squirrels eat bark, not sure it would look like that though. Also I've seen **** hounds do that to a tree....just a few ideas....Man that would be cool to have Bear in the woods! thanks for sharing


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been looking around looking for pics of authentic black bear claw marks on a tree. From what little I have found it appears as though the hieght is consistent with a few of the other pics I have found.

It would be very cool to have a bear in the woods....especially when walking out after dark from an evening or day of deer hunting...lol yikes!!!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Maybe someone who is scared of heights used their climber there repeatedly? lol


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

from the looks of it, a bear! i live in ravenna (portage co) and the last few years has been a few seen around the area! my uncle who lives in garrettsville his neigbor has seen one haging around. and has seen a tree that looks like what u have. and a few lives in nelson. that has been seen in the last few years.


----------



## onesmokinduramax (Dec 12, 2007)

Maybe its Big Foot lol


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I thought bear at first glance. But bears have claws, and the bottom of the tree has single marks, not multiple like claws would make. A bear cannot raise it arms higher than it's head. So, if it was a bear it would be a smaller one marking it's territory. WE have had snow on the ground for a few weeks now. Are there any tracks around to indicate what made them?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

My first thought was BEAR....As beetlebailey said I too live in the Ravenna area and we did have one pass through our area a couple of months ago..At least we think he passed through... Was spotted in the Streetsboro area and just dissappeared ...Did some damage to a house ...My guess a bear...Anyone seen any moose lately....JIM.....CL.....


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

black crappie have done the same in my area!?!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

There were no tracks around the tree.

A few years ago we had a black bear run through Tuscora Park (New Philadelphia)...in broad daylight. The cops had it on their dash cams as they chased it through the city streets. It made headlines for a few days.

Black crappie???


----------



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Could it be a coonhound? Or is it within hearing distance and you would have heard a dog treed?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

If you look close at the bark pattern it almost looks as if something compressed the bark around the damaged area (like a hydraulic claw). Just seems like there is a band around the entire trunk where crevises on bark are not as deep as they are above and below the damaged area.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Someone a few years back had simular trees that woodpeckers were digging up for bugs.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You know my first thought was a Pileated Woodpecker...I have seen them do some serious damage to trees as I am sure many of you have. But I can convince myself that is it based on what appear to be vetical rip marks in the barks itself.

Coonhounds...it could very well be??? It would easily make sense. This land is 15 miles from my home so I am not around there to know if there are hounds running there at anytime...so it could have easily been hounds.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

JIG said:


> Someone a few years back had simular trees that woodpeckers were digging up for bugs.


If its not mechanical damage a pileated woodpecker would be my guess also...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Only thing that makes me sec guess a bird is that its low to the ground. Anything that would dig into a tree like that would become vonerable unless it was a predator itself. I remember the thread being in the lounge.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Member Laurajb started a thread a year or 2 ago about some trees in Ravenna she had. Search the lounge for more but here is one pic I loaded for ya. Ya right! Pic!


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

shouldn't bears be hibernating now?


----------

